# PTO HORSE TILLER IDENTIFICATION



## Gabsdad2003 (Aug 10, 2021)

I recently purchased 6 Horse tillers, a Planet JR cultivator and a 47026 TROY BILT PTO chipper shredder at an auction! I now own 8 Horse tillers of varying years and would like to know how to identify a PTO HORSE? I.E. serial number break, manufacture year, model I.D. or however it’s done! If anyone can enlighten me it would be greatly appreciated, Thanks in advance, Jeff.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Jeff, welcome to the tractor forum.

Attached is a sequential list of serial numbers for the old Troy Bilt Horse tillers:


----------

